# Latest ROAR Approved LiPo Batteries



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First posted on RC Dirt

 Below is a list of the latest LiPo batteries approved by R.O.A.R




Li - Poly SMC 4000 Single Cell 5025S December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Thunderpower 2700 Sport Race TP2700-2SSR December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Thunderpower 3300 Sport Race TP3300-2SSR December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Thunder Power 4300 Sport Race TP4300-2SSR December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Thunder Power 5400 Sport Race TP5400-2SSR December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Thunder Power 3200 Pro Race TP3200-2SPR December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Thunder Power 5000 Pro Race TP5000-2SPR December 31, 2008
Li - Poly SMC 5200 mAh 5240CM December 31, 2008
Li - Poly SMC 3200 mAh 3240CM December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Team Losi 14.8V 5000 LOSB9864 December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Reedy 5000 mAh 709 December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Reedy 5100 mAh Saddle Pack 710 December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Scooters Motorworks Power Pack 3800 mAh SMW38 December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Scooters Motorworks Power Pack 5300 mAh SMW53 December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Trinity IP4200 4200 mAh Saddle Pack TRI20811 December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Trinity IP4200 6000 mAh Saddle Pack TRI20810 December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Team Losi 4800 mAh Saddle Pack LOSB9867 December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Yeah Racing 3200 mAh LP-0032 December 31, 2008
Li - Poly Thunder Power 4200 Pro Race TP4200-2PSR January 14, 2009

Find out more at HobbyTalk









Click here to view more articles.


----------



## camgomez (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you for the information it was very useful, since the rules are chainging almost weekly it is nice to have a source for all the chages.


----------

